# Help for NUB plz?



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi all, I am completely new to the world of overclocking, but when I bought my computer I made sure it could handle some abuse.

So I will give you the hardware list first...


Asus Crosshair mobo, with AMD Athlon 64X2 4600 (2.41 ghtz)
Thermaltake big typhoon cpu cooling
dual Asus 7900GS vid cards in sli
2x 1GB Corsair XMS Pro2 ram
Thermaltake ToughPower 750watt PSU
320GB sata2 Western Digital HD
dual LG 18x DVD burners
all tucked neatly into the Thermaltake Mozart Tx tower case

I have never overclocked it because ever since I got it I have had a problem with the BSOD popping up usually when I am unrarring files, or moving large files, but I havent been able to get a handle on the BSOD so I figure I might as well go ahead with the overclocking... couldn't hurt right?

any suggestions on how to get rid of the BSOD's or what would be a good place to start overclocking would be appreciated


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we have a sticky thread (one that never moves) at the top of the overclocking forum / read thru it / then make sure you read the two links about overclocking AMD cpus

then once you get a primary understanding / we can get started


in the mean time / I would run memtest for at least two hours on each stick of ram >>>> make sure to run only one stick of ram at a time

use the ram slot closest to the cpu for single stick usuage

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

both floppy disk and bootable cd-rom are there in link (free)


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, I have tested both sticks of ram and everything appears to be fine

In cpuz it says my ram is installed to slot 2 and 4, if I'm not mistaken isn't it supposed to be installed to slots 1 and 3? I had the computer assembled by the place where I bought all the parts. I have messed around with building systems in the past, but when I dropped over $3,000 all at once on some pretty decent stuff I didn't want to take a chance on screwing it up not to mention I have never done anything with the dual video card setup before.


I have also read the sticky, and my motherboards bios has that auto overclock feature so I tried to go the 10% and it wouldn't boot into windows... it just kept rebooting but I didn't start messing around with the voltages until I consulted you to go any further...

I read in other places of overclocks much higher than 10% on AMD systems, should I not be able to hit atleast 3gig with the hardware I have?
after I find out what is causing the BSOD's?

In the end I am hoping you guys will teach me how to get the absolute most out of the system I have including overclocking the cpu, ram, and vid card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah lets first see if we cant hit the BSOD problem first though, i really isnt to cool to start overclocking with a system that isnt really stable


I would now move on to hard drive diagnostics >>>> go to your hard drive manufacturers website and download their free diagnostic utilty >>>> make sure to run the extended drive test too


after the drive test is done


download othos >>>>

http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

run orthos for one hour and watch your cpu temps with this program

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


then report back what you highest temp is during orthos and better yet did it BSOD with othos running ???????????????????


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

ok, downloaded the diagnostics from western digital site and again everything has passed, also ran othos and ran that for 5 hours... no BSOD, and the highest temps were core 0= 61
core 1= 54

most often times when I got the BSOD was when I was unrarring a large file like a movie to the desktop to be burned


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

then I would say your BSOD would be a video card trouble >>>> try a diff video driver


then we can start OCing


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

I updated my bios today and installed a different video card driver


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted / you will find its worth the wait to make sure before you begin OCing


----------



## WyrDOuT (Apr 3, 2008)

You'll never get 3 GHz out of that 2.4 sorry to say...

I use to run an AMD Athlon FX 4000+ and could only get it to OC at 2.8.. Any higher and my system would freeze.. Luckily ASUS Mobos come with those safety features where it Auto configs your Mobo back to factory defaults at reboot so U dont FRY anything....


----------



## WyrDOuT (Apr 3, 2008)

One last thought...

Not All But MOST AMD CPU's come factory at the highest setting, so therfore some AMD's are not overclockable but maybe a few MHz


----------



## TypicalMale (Dec 13, 2005)

just a quick update, I am still working on the bsod's and will be back to let u know when I get it resolved...

maybe not 3.0, but as high as I can get it


----------

